# Tire Wear And Sway Issue



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Good morning fellow Outbackers!

Last Thursday on the way to Hatteras Island from Richmond, I had a tire blow (actually shred) and had to replace it with the spare. This is not the issue, so much as just setting up the issue for you.

After replacing the tire with the spare (the spare is in like new condition)the trailer did not ever pull the same. It felt like I had less control and that the trailer wanted to sway. I wrote this off as traveling late, being worried about the flat tire, and just generally being hyper aware of every move the camper made.

However, on the way home yesterday the trailer seemed to have a great deal of sway. I had set the camper up (weight distribution bars, sway control bar, etc.) just as I normally would but the trailer just did not seem to follow the truck as normal. At one time, I was passing some cars that were trying to enter the highway and as my speed got up above 65, the trailer began to sway pretty bad. This was the first time the trailer has EVER swayed, since we bought it in October 2004. I have pulled it with the same truck every time and never experienced trailer sway like that.

Now, back to the tires. I am experiencing very poor tire wear. The inside edge of my tires is wearing out much more quickly than the middle or outside edge. I had to replace a tire 2 years ago because it would not pass inspection hear in VA. After the blow out, I checked the three other tires, one of which is the new one that has only been on 2 years, but the other two are significantly worn on the inside edge.

My questions are as follows:

1. Could the unusual tire wear of the two tires on passenger side of the trailer cause the sway issue?
2. Any thoughts or suggestions on the unusual tire wear issue?
3. I plan on replacing all 4 tires, any recommendations on brand or size? I would consider moving up to a 15 inch tire or a bigger 14 inch tire if there was good reason to do so.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you may be able to provide!

Jason


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I just had to replace all 4 tires on our trailer. Ended up going with the Maxxis. The tires were original, 2 1/2 years old, and were wearing odd as well. Our local tire dealer, who's been in business for a long time, had a few thoughts on the wear, but basically, what he said was, and i agree, that trailer tires just don't wear good. I suppose there's things you could check, axles and all that, but the way i look at it, if you get 4-5 years out of your tire, you're doing good. I don't run my tires any longer than 5 years anyway. I've just come to terms that replacing my trailer tires every 3-5 years is just part of it. Thats just how I think about it, but, everyone's got there own opinions.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Inside wear is indicative of over loaded axles. Not much help but you could have them inspected at a suspension shop for correct axle bow.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Sandlapper and Andy,

Thanks for the quick responses!

Sandlapper, I kind of figure that the tires are something I probably haven't spent enough time monitoring, other than tire pressure and general cleaning. I intend on changing out all 4 and "starting over" with a better regimen for maintenance.

Andy, I did call the shop that replaced my leaf springs when they broke (under warranty repair about 2 years into ownership, pics in my gallery). The gentleman on the phone said they can check the axles and "re-bend them", not sure if I like that concept, but will probably listen to what they have to say. I can't imagine we are overloading the axle with what we pack. I never run with the tanks full (fresh water, gray, or black) and we generally pack only clothes and food, along with the normal pots, pans and miscellaneous camping stuff. I would like to think we pack light, but I could be wrong.

Again, thanks for your help!

Jason


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

how long did you drive on1 tire? that tire was carrying the load of two and gets stressed.....

Also if tires are 4/5 years old and you put a new spare tire on ........... that alone could cause some issues as it is i am sure a larger diameter as well as a better "fresher" tracking tire than the others.

I would also bet the factory nylon spring eyelet bushings have not been replaced? If not i can all but guarantee they are oblong and or very worn.......

If you combine all of those you could experience movement like you have never encountered........

I am a 3 -4 year and replace tire mindset.......I also go up a load range when possible.

Some things to consider doing as well would be to check about replacing the springs .......... they are generally not overly strong on the campers to begin with - they also are only like 30.00 a set to replace - also the ez flex shackle makes for a nice riding camper - even if you dont do that i would replace the bushings with Bronze greasable bushings, about [email protected] if i remember correctly........

Good luck to you


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Clarkely,

Once alerted to the flat tire (the ride of the camper never changed, a truck driver had to alert me to the camper tire being flat) I immediately pulled off the road and changed to the spare.

The original leaf springs broke about two years into ownership( I bought it new.) and were replaced with a slightly heavier duty leaf spring. I have not replaced the factory spring eyelet bushings. I am not a mechanical guy by nature, I usually learn by trial and error. Can you give me some more detail about what these are and where I would find them? How do I replace?

EZ Flex Shackle? Not sure if I have enough know how to replace.

I may ask the suspension shop about those things when I talk with them.

Thanks for all the info!

Jason


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

1stTimeAround said:


> Clarkely,
> 
> Once alerted to the flat tire (the ride of the camper never changed, a truck driver had to alert me to the camper tire being flat) I immediately pulled off the road and changed to the spare.
> 
> ...


I figured that may have been the case - knowing from experience and it happening to me............ i had a flat on a four place snowmobile trailer (loaded) and i never knew it either....... next time i used the trailer the tire that was stressed on that side from the year before - also went down.....

I am a big fan of TPMS tire pressure monitoring systems because of just that.......

My mods

This is what the dexter ez flex looks like - I am not sure what your axles are - if dexter than this is nice - Dexter EZ Flex - it comes with greasable bushings - Known as a wet bolt kit - wet bolts alone can be seen here the bushings are nylon as standard in the springs - Bronze bushings can be seen here









hope that all helps!!

I am not an expert or self proclaimed expert - i am handy and i like to do things myself as I like to know how to fix things and how they work.......

I do have some experience with things in that when they happen to me - i live n learn .......

feel free to contact for any info you need....

When i did mine at the 3 year mark on the tires - I replaced the wheels and went from a D rated wheel capacity to an E rated wheel capacity as well as E rated tires - I went with Carlisle radial trail RH (knock on wood) so far so good and about 8k miles on them with another 3-4k to go yet this year. I also did the springs - adding a leaf as well as the EZ flez shackle - i also inspected all bearings ..........


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Clarkely,

Thanks for the pic and further explanation!

I too am looking to upgrade both wheels and tires. What wheel did you decide to go with?

The tires I currently have are "C" rated and I definitely would like D or E rated, but need to be sure I can find a rim that will work with the additional tire rating. I am also considering moving from the 14 inch wheel to a 15 inch wheel as Camper Andy did on his 28RSS.

Jason


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

All the responses above are good. I had a similar problem with my triple axle a few years ago. The problem then was bent axles and the springs became flat after 13 months. Lippert replaced the entire suspension going from 6000# to 7000# axles. (In my case it was not overload, just poor quality suspension.)

When I read your OP, the first thought that went through my mind was overloading. I recommend you weigh to be sure you're not. You said a spring was replaced. I don't know the type of repair facility you took it to but from my experience, I recommend you take your trailer to a commercial truck axle and spring facility.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

1stTimeAround said:


> Clarkely,
> 
> Thanks for the pic and further explanation!
> 
> ...


If you had C i would go to D - i wouldn't go to E ............. I bought my wheels here http://www.trailertiresandwheels.com/site/1284278/page/549659 they had the best pricing and service was good ................ I also put in metal stems...... tires i went carilisle's - many swear by maxxis - i believe youo need to do axle flip for 15"


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Another quick response to add to the good discussion above - after my first year in my TT I also noticed very severe tire wear both inside and outside on the tire. I knew the TT was not overloaded because I often check TT weight on a scale nearby my house. I also keep the TP checked often. I took the TT to a local trailer suspension shop and had the axle alignment checked and both axles were significantly out of alignment from the factory. I had a good conversation with the manager and he stated that he sees many new TT's with axle mis-alignment from the factory. Apparently Gilligan just slaps them into place and wrenches them down without much precision. So I re-aligned, added the Dexter EZ Flex, and added four new Maxxis tires and up-rated them from C to D. If you check the tire specs, this was easy to do without any TT rim changes - you can easily find a D tire with the same profile as your C tire, so you will not have any tire clearance issues with the TT.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the same problem with my TT. I normally stay within 80% of its loaded capacity, so overloading is not an issue. I'm glad to see this thread. I bought the extended service plan, and it covers this (just read it). May be on of those instances where this actually may save me money.

I will get it in to get it checked and let you know.


----------

